# 2018 New Fivics Titan EX Riser



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen here comes the new Fivics Titan EX riser. 





















CNC AL6061
only 25" will be made at this moment
1330g
cherry wood grip
ships in 2018 Jan
MSRP should be somewhere around $730-760. 
Just FYI for those who want one but have trouble sourcing one, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

I want a wood grip. Can you do that?


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

huckduck said:


> I want a wood grip. Can you do that?


I believe i can get titan ex new grip. titan x2 is definitely out of stock and discontinued. waiting for quote from manufacturer.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

phallenthoul said:


> I believe i can get titan ex new grip. titan x2 is definitely out of stock and discontinued. waiting for quote from manufacturer.


Are they compatible? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Celeriter (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like a cross between their Titan and their Vellator model. I hope those grips work on the Titan x2.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

25" only... disappointing.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

huckduck said:


> Are they compatible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


while i dont have any solid evidence, i'm pretty sure they're.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Assuming they are cross compatible, I would be interested in a wood grip on this side of the ocean

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

They are not compatible.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

so whats the difference from the titan slash x2?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Other than graphics there was no change between the Titan and X2, so I too would be interested to know the difference in the EX. Cutouts and clicker plate have been reshaped, but are there any changes that make a actual difference?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

what's different between this and the titan/x2?


----------



## Regius (Oct 1, 2005)

The Italian Fivics Team will receive the new one riser in few days and after Mauro Nespoli, Marco Galiazzo and Vanessa Landi test I will write theirs impressions. I had in my hands this new EX riser in Nimes and about my opinion is the most beauty riser seen in Nimes. New line, new grip and new finiture. Amazing Fivics job.

For to download the Fivics 2018 catalogue http://www.rgptrade.com/ps/en/


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Boy does that look familiar!


----------



## richang (Oct 4, 2016)

Is there more information about this riser?
I am considering buying a new riser to replace my matrix.
However, there are few photos and comments on the internet.


----------



## Celeriter (Mar 20, 2016)

richang said:


> Is there more information about this riser?
> I am considering buying a new riser to replace my matrix.
> However, there are few photos and comments on the internet.


You can message Fivics USA for more info. https://www.facebook.com/FivicsUSA/ They also have a 10% discount thing going on right now as well if you use their promo code 'COLLEGIATE18' on Archery Mall.


----------



## jiajian54 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hmm wondering if I should pull the trigger on this... felt so nice to hold.


----------



## manicolae (Sep 25, 2019)

What is the price?


----------



## jiajian54 (Oct 4, 2019)

Last time I checked, it retails for 799.99 USD. Occasionally see it at 759.99 at certain retailers and 500-550 in used conditions.


----------



## dankwas (Oct 21, 2016)

As a warning... one of my teammate recently bought this riser and the only limbs that fit in it were Fivics limbs. We could NOT fit Hoyt, Win&Win or any slightly wider limb because of the side walls of the pockets... Also the Bolt is a little tighter than normal and took some serious push and shove to get other limbs in.


----------



## monterey (Feb 16, 2015)

This shows up if you search for a 27" version. The picture looks like the 25 though so it could be a mistake:
https://www.merlinarchery.co.uk/fivics-titan-ex-recurve-riser-27.html


----------

